# France 23-24



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Le Havre v Marseille

23/08/2008 18:00 BST
  3.60 3.10 2.00 All Bets (24) 
Le Mans v St.Etienne

23/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.45 2.95 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Monaco v Caen

23/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (23) 
Nancy v Toulouse

23/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (24) 
Sochaux v Paris SG

23/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.70 2.95 2.55 All Bets (24) 
Valenciennes v Lorient

23/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.15 3.00 3.30 All Bets (24) 
Lyon v Grenoble

23/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (23) 
Auxerre v Nice

24/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.10 3.00 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Rennes v Lille

24/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.10 3.00 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Bordeaux v Nantes

24/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (24)


----------

